# Dry Jowls



## Jaxson'smom (Feb 10, 2014)

My GSD jowls are really dry and hard where they hang out of the mouth. It doesnt seem to bother him but I dont know if i should out something on them or let it be?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You mean the back part of the lip that kind of hangs down? If so, that sounds like the start of Lip-Fold Pyoderma -- very, very common in GSDs. I would have the vet look at it to diagnose it to see if that's what it is.

If it's pyoderma, vets sometimes prescribe antibiotics for it, and it tends to come and go. I was told to use steel water dishes only, and bleach them regularly. 

There are a lot of threads here about Pyoderma, including some with a recommendation for using a particular German diaper cream called Penaten. Others likely have a lot more experience with it, but I've had some very good luck with that cream. Here's an old thread to get you started:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/archive-5-health-wellness/89505-lip-fold-pyoderma.html


----------

